# Guide Info and Harrisburg-WITF(PBS)



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Pulling in the Harrisburg Market channels on my 811, I've noticed something with the local PBS Station WITF.
All my other local channels (except WGCB which Dish for some reason does not carry) map the guide info to the correct digital subchannel, except for WITF.
The guide shows WITF as 33-1 & 33-3 (33-1 is the normal SD broadcast, and 33-3 is PBS HD). Both show up at "Local Digital" in the guide.
But whenever I manually scan digital channel 36 (WITF's digital frequency), then 33-1, *33-2*, and 33-3 show up in the guide, with WITF's guide data showing in 33-2. But whenever I switch to any of the WITF channels, then 33-2 disappears from the guide (along with the guide data).
WITF's DTV website at http://www.witf.org/temps/TV/DTV.shtml shows they use 33.1 & 33.2, but their link to titantv at http://titantvguide.titantv.com/apg/ttv.aspx?siteid=1179 shows 33.1 & 33.3
Any ideas if the disappearing guide data is on Dish's end or WITF's?


----------



## jsb_hburg (May 1, 2005)

WITF 33-2 is a blank video channel. WITF might be using it for data for schools. Using MyHD card, the PSIP channel label was "DATA" the last time I checked.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

I figured it was blank, but unfortunately 33-2 is the one that Dish wants to put the guide info in, instead of 33-1 where it should be.


----------



## jsb_hburg (May 1, 2005)

I will be getting my 811 in a couple of days. It might be a matter of emailing Flip at WITF to get the guide information right for Dish.


----------



## jsb_hburg (May 1, 2005)

I got my 811 working with OTA using a direct run as opposed to using diplexers. Since I do not subscribe to LIL, I understand that the guide info is not mapped to the digital local channels beyond channel identification.

I was able to duplicate what you have experienced to the extent that 33-2 dropped.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

From what I heard, the 811 does not require subscriptions to LiL for the guide info to be mapped, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------

